# Safe to use or not?



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Been offered a trunk from a holly tree. I have read that the berries and leaves are toxic on reptile magazine but it does not say anything about the wood.

Thanks


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

never come across anything about holly wood before, but if the leaves are toxic, then I would expect the wood to be aswell as the sap flows in and out of the leaves/wood constantly, moving chemicals around


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Holly is an evergreen..... so i wouldn't use it just in case. Unless you varnish it and let it cure first for a few weeks : victory:


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks. I'll just tell them to dump it. Don't want to risk my snakes.


----------



## MaccJames (Sep 12, 2015)

Well that's one wood off my list, I've been trying to check the safety of using certain woods in a cornsnake viv. Does anyone know if Mountain Ash is okay to use?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tullfan (Jan 5, 2014)

Mountain ash is definitely safe, i have it in all my vivs and have done for years


----------



## devarga24 (3 mo ago)

What about for hermit crabs? My dad just trimmed his holly bush and I have a bunch of wonky shaped wood that would be cool to use just wondering if it is safe specifically to the crabbies? Thanks -not necessarily expecting a response as this is almost a decade old thread but who knows 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

devarga24 said:


> What about for hermit crabs? My dad just trimmed his holly bush and I have a bunch of wonky shaped wood that would be cool to use just wondering if it is safe specifically to the crabbies? Thanks -not necessarily expecting a response as this is almost a decade old thread but who knows 🤷‍♂️


So many innuendos I can make from this post 🤣


----------



## devarga24 (3 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> So many innuendos I can make from this post 🤣


 idk what innuendos means but ok 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

devarga24 said:


> idk what innuendos means but ok 🤷‍♂️


Oh dear.
An innuendo is, how can i describe, amusing albeit adult humour, derived from seemingly harmless comments that have a humorous double meaning.
Honestly, you Yanks need to start developing a sense of humour!
In a single post you have referenced spiky bush, wonky wood and crabs. 
Hilarious! 🤣😅🤣


----------



## devarga24 (3 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Oh dear. An innuendo is, how can i describe, amusing albeit adult humour, derived from seemingly harmless comments that have a humorous double meaning. Honestly, you Yanks need to start developing a sense of humour! In a single post you have referenced spiky bush, wonky wood and crabs. Hilarious! 🤣😅🤣


 Lmao


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

devarga24 said:


> Lmao


Methinks you still don't get the humour.
Checkout the YouTube channels of Americans watching The Inbetweeners, you'll get the humour then 😁


----------

